# Demetrious Johnson



## Headhunter (Apr 16, 2017)

So tonight Johnson tied Anderson silvas record for most title defences with a second round armbar over a jiu jitsu black belt. A lot of fans thimk he's boring but I love him he's a great fighter and he does finish fights and handles himself with class and actually defends his title unlike other so called champions.

I think he'll easily beat silvas record. People say the divisions weak its not it's just that he's to good.


----------



## Buka (Apr 16, 2017)

I think he's been the best fighter in the UFC for a long time. A pleasure to watch that man work.


----------



## KangTsai (Apr 16, 2017)

"Boring" is used by people who do not know the hidden tension and technicality of groundwork. The only "boring" fight I can think of was Khabib Nurmagomedov vs. Michael Johnson, but for all the right reasons. Side-mount crucifix is probably the single hardest position to escape from, if it's even possible. My drill partner who had more than 10kg on me couldn't shuffle out an inch for his life.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

He's by far my favorite fighter. Just outclasses basically everyone in the ring.


----------

